# From Ka-Bar to Ka-Burra



## wombat (Sep 8, 2016)

In the wood knife challenge I had a go at the Ka-Bar. The handle turned out too nice to be relegated to the "don't know what to do with" bin, so I managed to resource into the Ka-Burra!!

A split frame of spotted gum with 26 "wafers" of spotted gum, walnut bolsters and pommel finish it off.
It's meant to be held hammer grip but can also be held thumb and finger braced.

The knife


 

The frame


 

The wafers. The holes are deceptive, they were for the knife. I ended up having to plug the handle and redrill in two spots to make a slot for the bigger "tang".




Finished


 


While I was at it, I finished a couple of "normal" ones.
The Boomerang in jarrah with book matched red gum burl on maple with maple tips.





The Opus in Jarrah with book matched red gum burl and ebony on maple. Micarta tips.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2016)

Very cool Walter.


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice job! Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2016)

Everything you make is top drawer! Sure love the Australian woods! Chuck


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow! Those are so very cool! I am wondering what someone would use for the rubber bands. Surgical tubing perhaps? It would have to be something that compliments the beauty of the woods. Do you have a pic of one with the bands attached?


----------



## wombat (Sep 9, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> Wow! Those are so very cool! I am wondering what someone would use for the rubber bands. Surgical tubing perhaps? It would have to be something that compliments the beauty of the woods. Do you have a pic of one with the bands attached?



You're close. One of the more popular bands (and the one I use) are exercise bands from Theraband. You just cut them up to whatever size suits you and away you go. The gold color is the best. There is also some surgical latex sheets and tubes you can get, and the Chinese have specially made tubes.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh yes, that is the perfect color. They really look great


----------



## wombat (Sep 9, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> Oh yes, that is the perfect color. They really look great



hehe I didn't mean the color looks the best, although in that case it does suit. No the color refers to the strength of the band, I think there is 6 different levels of resistance and the gold has the most resistance. I also forgot to mention that just because it says they're exercise bands doesn't mean they will work as well as the Theraband. That goes the same for normal elastic bands, the 107's are popular, but only one brand works (sorry I forget which one) just make sure that whatever you use is 100 % latex.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 11, 2016)

Excellent work as always Walter. The detail in all your work is impeccable.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 22, 2016)

WOMBAT DID YOU PUT YOUR PIC IN THE CALENDAR PIC POST YET?


----------

